

Picking up Angular - habitue
https://github.com/deontologician/pipr/blob/master/tut.org

======
habitue
I created this tutorial about 5 months ago for an online magazine. They never
sold any copies as far as I could tell, and we never had a copyright
agreement, so I figured other people might find it useful.

~~~
teemo_cute
Thanks, I've been using angular for months now but still haven't grok it. A
new tutorial is always welcomed.

~~~
CmonDev
I would suggest reading about the initial framework and pattern that inspired
frameworks like Angular and KnockOut: WPF and MVVM. Of course WPF is higher
level then HTML, but I think it could still be a useful information:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1405739/mvvm-tutorial-
fro...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1405739/mvvm-tutorial-from-start-
to-finish)

